# DIY water cool ram heatspread



## kelvan (Dec 2, 2005)

DIY water cool ram heatspread

















water will pass through the 30x15mm aluminium block


----------



## kelvan (Dec 2, 2005)

cut to size and need to drill some holes with 9mm drill bit then tape with 10mm tapper for the barbs.
drilling holes so deep is not easy and no way i can do it with hand drill.
when to a fren's workshop to use his drill bench and spend more then 2hr for 4 holes.
















holes are done


----------



## kelvan (Dec 2, 2005)

this is how it will be with the ram in it
















so now i only got to fix the side onto the block with screw and nut
tape the thread for the barbs and my ram are water cool.


----------



## kelvan (Dec 2, 2005)

taping the thread










Barbs are on and now lick test


----------



## kelvan (Dec 2, 2005)

*all right after a long hot sunny afternoon got one done 
and still working on the other one.
this is how it looks like on my Mobo*


----------



## kelvan (Dec 2, 2005)

*final update and its up and runing
from this*






*to this*











*damn ugly got to think of another way to make a nice nice pair with acrylic*


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice work Kelvan ... I would have liked to seen the block taped and screws other than the self threading ones to the angles as well but over all I'd say you did a good job ... how snug is the fit on the memory, would a retainer on the angle help apply more pressure to the memory ... of course some stats on the cooling would be nice ....


----------



## tony929292 (Dec 2, 2005)

very nice , did you ever think of making one block that holds 4 dimms  and how think the metal  is between the dimms and the water it self   or you could and fins in the water hole of the block   sorry just day dreaming   very cool though


----------



## D_o_S (Dec 2, 2005)

Looks cool 

What is the performance like? Can you OC your memory more than with a normal fan blowing over your memory?


----------



## kelvan (Dec 3, 2005)

just make this pair for fun and never expect that it can perform well.
sad to say that never gain more then 5mhz 
but do enjoy the fun of making it 
thank you guy for your comment

do click on the link of my sig and give some comment on the mod i did


----------



## spectre440 (Dec 3, 2005)

dude, you have *WAY* too much time on your hands...


that is really nice though...


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 23, 2005)

Looking at your other mods, you are pretty talented man


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 23, 2005)

Nice, but totally unnecessary.


----------

